# Fruit Fly Media Self Life



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was thinking about buying some Fruit Fly Media in bulk. Does anyone know how long the self life is for most fruit fly media? I intend to keep it inside a closet, so it will be in a dry, dark environment.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

can I get a bump?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for all the bumps...but I am wanting to place an order tonight, while they are on sale  Does anyone have a guess as to how long the dry media can last on the self?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

at least 8 years.......


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I think this question would best be asked to the person providing the media, as it would depend on the ingredients, how it is stored, etc.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

It is Josh's Frog media and I have sent an email but I thought I would get a faster reply on here  I try to do most of my purchases through Josh's Frogs lol


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

The media has a shelf life of 1 year for best results. You can use it after that, but you won't get the same bag for your buck. You can prolong this by putting it in the fridge.

Make up some extra cultures and sell them to your local pet store. You can make a culture for less than $3 and most pet stores will give you $5+ for the culture.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply Josh, phil, and Z. I think my order will be a years worth. I was just wanting to take advantage of the 15% off, before it ends tomorrow


----------

